# Heading out to hotel , then hospital tomorrow



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heading out now, bad weather so we're leaving early... 5:30 am comes early so we don't want a 4 hour drive on top of that...
Taking a small overnight bag for the hospital stay...big "suitcase" of love from all of you!:wub:
Laurie offered to help update...

Love you all! 
:smootch:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck Michelle! Our prayers are with you!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Will be thinking about you. My prayers are with you. ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is thankful, Lord may you give Michelle and Al traveling mercies, may they find a hotel that welcomes them and their dogs, Lord I ask for your peace that passes all understanding to cover Michelle. Be with Al help him to relax, comfort him, help him not to worry but give him your peace during this time, I ask Lord that you go before Michelle, may you guide the surgeons, give them your insight. Thank you Lord for being there, for sitting right beside Michelle, may she feel your presence and find comfort as she recovers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

I have a scripture for you Michelle
ISAIAH 41-10
SO DO NOT FEAR. FOR I AM WITH YOU;
DO NOT BE DISMAYED, FOR I AM YOUR GOD.
I WILL STRENGTHEN YOU AND HELP YOU;
I WILL UPHOLD YOU WITH MY RIGHTEOUS RIGHT HAND


I love you girlfriend, stay strong


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish you peace and sending lots of prayers your way, Have safe travels and may the Holy Spirit decend on all who will be involved with your care!:grouphug::grouphug::wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Michelle - keeping you and Al in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. You will have your guardian angel, your Mom, looking out for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"May all the dogs bark sweetly at your return."
an "old" SM proverb
To merely say that we all wish you well would be inadequate. We wrap you in a blanket of love as we hold you up in our prayers. As the Germans say "Komm gut nach Hause."


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck Michelle. I will be thinking of you and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck. Hoping for a quick uneventful recovery.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck Michelle, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying all goes exceptionally well Michelle!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wishing you all the best Michelle, you will come out of this like a champ! Hugs and lots of love to you <3


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sending lots of prayers your way Michelle, will be sitting waiting patiently to hear the all clear from Laurie.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Good luck! I will be praying for you. I hope you're taking a laptop or phone that you can check in with us with if you feel up to it any. I hope you have a safe trip and everything goes well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

May His healing upon you be swift and His Grace surround you. Much love Michelle. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:grouphug: I will be thinking of you. All the best Michelle.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and Prayers Michelle. We'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Wishing you the best….


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Best Wishes, Michelle. Stay strong!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, Michelle. Sending you good vibes and hoping for a swift recovery!!:grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers, prayers, and more prayers going out for you Michelle! HUGS!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Michelle, this is a buggy!! We'll all be here pulling for you. 

Just take a deep breath and go for it. We'll be talking to you very soon and you'll be on your way to a new care free start again. 

We love you.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thinking of you...and prayers being said. XXX


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Keeping you close at heart and in my prayers. Let the healing begin.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle, I'm here with Jodi and Posey cheering you on and sending good thoughts and hugs.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wishing you all the best! Will keep you in my prayers...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Michelle, sending love, hugs, and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 
Sending you lots of love and hugs. 
😚😉



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck, Michelle. I'll be praying for you along with everyone :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm just sending you hugs and love and whatever support I can offer from across the country. I am confident in your strength and tenacity. I am confident that you will conquer this terrible ordeal. So, you go girl :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smootch::smootch: Michelle - you're on my mind and in my heart. Praying all goes well tomorrow and so proud and inspired for the work you plan to do with awareness and change regarding women's health issues in the VA system. :grouphug:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good luck Michelle, I will be thinking of you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keeping you in thoughts Michelle. Much love and many prayers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . waiting here on the bench, holding your place warm until you return!

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Michelle thinking of you today. Hugs from Flordia


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of your today, Michelle and sending love and prayers. :wub:


----------

